# Comparison: Casio SGW300/GW-9200



## zippofan

Ever since I saw the new Casio Sport SGW-300 I wondered how it would compare to the G-Shock GW-9200, aka Riseman. Both are dual sensor altimeter-barometer watches designed for outdoor enthusiasts but at different price points. I purchased the SGW-300-1AV black resin version for my son to use during Scouting activities. Combined with a quality magnetic compass I figured it would be a good tool to use out in the woods while hiking and camping. When it arrived he was thrilled and has worn it almost exclusively since, and he does have his own watch box with Casio (MDV-102, DW-9052), Seiko, Orient, Citizen, Raketa, Kronos, Mondaine, Columbia, Alpha and Invicta watches, both mechanical and quartz (lucky kid, huh? :-d)

Anyway, I really liked the watch and figured I would eventually get one myself. As we have a Scout trip coming up, what better time to get a new watch? So I went on over to eBay and grabbed an SGW-300-3AV for myself, the green case/nylon strap version. It arrived yesterday and I immediately calibrated it and strapped it on. This morning I thought it would be a good idea to track the two during the day and write up the quick comparison, so here it is.

First, both watches showing my current altitude as equipped with wrist mounted compasses, the Riseman with a Silva and the SGW-300 with a Suunto Clipper:










A better pic of each with compass, Riseman:










SGW300:










Yes, I wore one on each wrist, my wife thought I was nuts :-d

I then proceeded to mow my lawn, (hopefully for the last time this season) just to give them a little bit of a workout before doing the comparison. So forgive the stray grass bits on the crystals!

You may have noticed from the first picture that the SGW300 has a larger display size, definitely an advantage over the Riseman. However, in altimeter mode the Riseman includes more data, in addition to the current altitude there is a relative graph of altitude over time in the 'eye', the rate of altitude change on the top display, and the total running time of the data recording in the middle display. The eye display can be changed to an arrow to show relative altitude change instead of a graph if desired. The SGW-300 shows the mode (alti), current time and the current temperature. The Riseman advantage is more data vs the larger display digits of the SGW-300.

Individual pictures of the altitude function:



















The altitude measurement on both watches is activated by a separate button, for the Riseman it is the red button on the middle right of the case, the 300 is the lower right button. Other functions of the watches are accessed by the Mode button on the lower left. The main display:



















Again, the SGW-300 has a larger display area with bigger digits, but the Riseman contains more information. The Riseman has the standard time in hours, minutes and seconds plus the day, date and year. The eye continually shows the barometric pressure trend and there are also indicators for battery charge and atomic time reception signal strength. The 300 shows the hours, minutes, seconds, day and date, but no year. The graphic indicator in the center of the face shows the passage of seconds in time keeping mode. The graphical display only shows the trend in barometric pressure _only_ in baro mode and doesn't keep track of altitude like the graphical display of the Riseman.

Pressing the Mode button once on both watches leads next to the Barometric pressure measurement:



















At the time the baro measurements were taken, our airport measured 29.97 inHg sea level pressure. Our local airport is at 960 feet altitude, within 20 feet of the altitude of my home so my ABC's that convert to sea level pressure usually measure the same. I have found that an approximate conversion factor for my altitude from absolute to sea level pressure is 1.1 inHg. So the Riseman is measuring 29.90 inHg, the SGW-300 is measuring 30.10 inHg. That is -.07 inHg error for the Riseman, +1.1 inHg error for the SGW-300. Not bad in either case :-! The interesting thing though, is the airport indicated a steady pressure reading, while the Riseman arrow is showing a slight downward trend, the SGW a slight upward trend. Since I took these pics on my wrists it could be my body temperature affecting the sensors. Note too that both watches show the temperature in baro mode. So the SGW shows temperature in both alti and baro modes while the Riseman only in barometric mode.

I just checked, both watches have been off my wrists for several hours and are showing the same temperature. A note about temperature, like all ABC watches accurate temperature readings are only made off the wrist. While wearing the sensors are affected by body temperature. I have found if I am sedentary, an accurate temperature reading can be taken by subtracting 11 degrees F. Also since I have taken the watches off they also have shown the same altimeter drift and both are indicating my altitude as 880 feet.

I don't have pictures of the rest of the features of the watches but both have the following:

World Time (29 time zones, 33 cities for the Riseman, 31 time zones, 48 cities for the SGW-300)

Countdown Timer (1 min to 24 hr for both)

Stopwatch (1/100 sec)

Alarms (5 for each, Riseman includes a snooze for one)

Measurement ranges and resolution are the same for each watch:

Thermometer
Display range: -10 to 60 C (14 to 140 F)
Display unit: 0.1 C (0.2 F)

Barometer
Display range: 260 to 1,100 hPa (7.65 to 32.45 inHg)
Display unit: 1 hPa (0.05 inHg)

Altimeter
Measuring range: -700 to 10,000m (-2,300 to 32,800ft) without reference altitude
Measuring unit: 5m (20ft)
Others: Reference altitude setting

The Riseman includes data recording for 20 records, is solar powered, has atomic radio time reception and an EL backlight. It is rated to 200m water resistance. The SGW-300 has no data recording, uses a CR2016 battery with an estimated 3 year life, and timekeeping is rated to +/- 30 seconds per month. The SGW-300 uses LED's with 'afterglow' as a backlight.

The Riseman, like many G-Shocks, has the backlight button located at the bottom front of the case. The 300 backlight button is the upper right.

Here are the complete specifications for each watch from Casio USA.

*Casio G-Shock GW-9200 Riseman:*

Multi-Band Atomic Timekeeping (US, UK, Germany, Japan, China)
Receives time calibration radio signals which keep the displayed time accurate
Auto receive function (6 times per day)
Manual receive function
Signal: US WWVB, UK MSF, Germany DCF77, Japan JJY40/JJY60, China BPC
Frequency: US 60kHz, UK 60kHz, Germany 77.5kHz, Japan 40/60kHz, BPC 68.5kHz
Tough Solar Power
Shock Resistant 
200M Water Resistant
Auto EL Backlight with Afterglow
Altimeter
Measuring range: -700 to 10,000m (-2,300 to 32,800ft)
Measuring unit: 5m (20ft)
Manual memory measurements
Memory capacity: 20 records
Measurement data: altitude, month, date, time
High altitude memory
Others: Reference altitude setting, Altitude tendency graph, Elapsed time measurement and altitude change indicator)
Barometer
Display range: 260 to 1,100 hPa (7.65 to 32.45 inHg)
Display unit: 1 hPa (0.05 inHg)
Atmospheric pressure tendency graph
Atmospheric pressure differential grapic
Thermometer
Display range: -10 to 60 C (14 to 140 F)
Display unit: 0.1 C (0.2 F) 
World Time
29 times zones (33 cities), city code display, daylight saving on/off 
5 Daily Alarms (1 with snooze) 
Countdown Timer
Measuring unit: 1 second
Countdown range: 1 minute to 24 hours (1 hour and 1 minute increments)
1/100 second stopwatch
Measuring capacity: 23:59'59.99"
Measuring modes: Elapsed time, split time, 1st-2nd place times 
Hourly Time Signal 
Auto Calendar (pre-programmed until the year 2099) 
12/24 Hour Formats
Button tone operation on/off 
Accuracy: +/-15 seconds per month (with no signal calibration)
Storage Battery CTL1616
Battery Power Indicator
Power Saving Function
Approx. battery life: 9 months on full charge (without further exposure to light)
Module 3147

Size of case/total weight
GW9200 51 x 48.9 x 15.9mm / 60.9g

*Casio Sports SGW-300:*

Altimeter
Measuring range: -700 to 10,000m (-2,300 to 32,800ft) without reference altitude
Measuring unit: 5m (20ft)
Others: Reference altitude setting
Barometer
Display range: 260 to 1,100 hPa (7.65 to 32.45 inHg)
Display unit: 1 hPa (0.05 inHg)
Barometric pressure differential pointer
Thermometer
Display range: -10 to 60 C (14 to 140 F)
Display unit: 0.1 C (0.2 F)
100M Water Resistant
Low Temperature Resistant (-10 C / 14 F)
LED Light with Afterglow
5 Daily alarms
Hourly time signal 
World Time
31 times zones (48 cities), city code display, daylight saving on/off
1/100 second stopwatch
Measuring capacity: 23:59'59.99"
Measuring modes: Elapsed time, split time, 1st-2nd place times
Countdown Timer
Measuring unit: 1 second
Countdown range: 1 minute to 24 hours (1-minute increments and 1-hour increments)
Full auto-calendar (pre-programmed until the year 2099) 
12/24 hour formats
Button operation tone on/off
Accuracy: +/-30 seconds per month
Battery: CR2016
Approx. Battery Life: 3 Years
Module: 3202

Size of case/total weight
SGW300H 49.2 x 50.0 x 14.1mm / 47g
SGW300HB 49.2 x 50.0 x 14.1mm / 45g
SGW300HD 49.2 x 50.0 x 14.1mm / g

Note the Riseman comes in one main model (special editions excepted, like the MIRB etc.), while the SGW-300 comes in 3 different models. The H-1AV is black resin with a silver colored bezel ring, the HB-3AV has a green resin case and green nylon strap, and the HD-1AV has a black stealth resin bezel and stainless bracelet.

Now the final question, is the GW-9200 Riseman worth the premium over the SGW-300? The Riseman lists for $220.00, the SGW-300 $64.95 in resin, $74.95 with stainless bracelet. The Riseman is a "Master of G" watch, one of Casio's premium line along with the Frogman, Mudman, and Gulfman watches. The Master of G series are built to a higher standard than regular G-Shocks, which are again built to a higher standard than Casio's 'Sports' line of watches. The G-Shock's higher water and shock resistance, atomic reception and solar battery power should account for the $155 price difference.

The most important feature for a watch that measures barometric pressure is the trend indicator. Absolute accuracy isn't as necessary as the display of weather trends over time. If the pressure is dropping dramatically then it is time to seek shelter if you are out of doors. The Riseman indicator is much finer than the SGW-300, so if you anticipate being far away from shelter while hiking you may wish to have a Riseman over the SGW-300.

In my opinion, the functionality of the SGW-300 is plenty good enough for casual hiking and camping. If you are need a watch that will take major abuse then you should look at the Riseman. Of course neither watch (nor any other ABC) should be depended upon when absolute accuracy is required.

I will be monitoring the SGW-300's barometric trend graph over time and will let you know how well it works.

I hope you enjoyed the review!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## gloster

An interesting read. Thanks Griff!


----------



## zapiao

Yes, i must know how it works because it is "strange"


----------



## zippofan

Barometer observation update. Current SL pressure at airport, 30.13 inHg and falling, Riseman absolute pressure 29.00, with conversion factor 30.10, indicates steady. SGW-300, 29.10, with conversion 30.20, indicates slightly falling (one arrow towards falling in center display).

Interesting. The SGW-300 pressure prediction same as airport, Riseman showing steady over the last 2 readings on the graphical display though did indicate falling prior to those 2 readings.

I equate the 300's graphical display to the one on my Suunto Vector's main display which just indicates general trend.

I'll check them again later. The true test is a sudden pressure change, not something I am hoping for!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Marco

Nice test...:-!

Thank's Griff


----------



## zapiao

zippofan said:


> s.
> 
> I equate the 300's graphical display to the one on my Suunto Vector's main display which just indicates general trend.


Dude you must put pics of the graph to us see how it works. What is the meaning of the arrows?


----------



## zippofan

Arrows to the left of the center means decreasing pressure, 1 hPa per arrow (0.05inHg), to the right increasing pressure.


----------



## Sedi

Nice review :-!. I did something similar for the G-Shock forum (should have checked here first ):
https://www.watchuseek.com/f105/sgw-300-a-458389-new-post.html
There are pics of every single mode of the SGW-300, too. Unfortunately I sold the Riseman *before *I got the SGW-300, so I couldn't do a proper comparison.
Some things I really like about the SGW-300:
- the buttons are far better to operate than on the Riseman - very precise pressure point - not as mushy as the Riseman's buttons
- the illumination duration can be set
- it comes in drab green which is one of my favourite colors on Casio watches
- the crisp and big display
- the 'vintage' looks - it looks a bit like a PRT-40 :-!
- the nylon strap (big fan of that one)

The sensor on the Riseman is probably a little better protected however - it has an o-ring underneath it and no fixed connection to the module (connection is made with a metal spring) which might make it a little more shock resistant - the sensor cover on the SGW-300 might be a potential weak spot:









but if you're wearing it on the left wrist it should be pretty well protected from impact.
What I never liked about the Riseman are the big crevices between buttons and resin bezel:









and the back cover and top bezel look like they don't really match - no such thing on the SGW-300 - here the parts all match perfectly.
Another difference is the crystal - on the Riseman it's mineral and on the SGW-300 acrylic which might scratch easier but is more shatter-proof and scratches can be buffed out easily with some cell phone display polish.
So I'm pretty impressed with that little Casio I must say :-!.
Lately I find myself more and more interested in the lower-end Casios - they sometimes offer superior features over the G-Shocks at a much lower price point.

Greetings, Sedi


----------



## zippofan

Great review on the G-Shock forum Sedi, if anyone is on the fence about the SGW300 it should push them over to the 'buy' side :-!

I had mine out in the 'field' so to speak over the weekend. We took 150+ Boy Scouts on a traveling camporee to the city of Pittsburgh and surrounding areas, all the way across the state from our home town. I calibrated the 300 to my altitude right before we left and even with a rising barometer it stayed within 100 feet of calibration through the three day weekend. It did get a good soaking last night in a flash storm, took a hard shock when I slipped and fell down a wet grass covered hill and it performed just as well as my Riseman did on our last travelling camporee two years ago to Williamsburg, VA.

I am very happy with this watch! The addition of the Suunto Clipper gives a nice looking, reliable and inexpensive alternative to someone who wants an ABC but doesn't want to spend that much more money. Having three different style choices is a plus over the Riseman. Ultimately, the Riseman is a better watch with altimeter recording and the barometric trend graph vs. the 300's arrow system, but overall it is probably the best 'bang for the buck' watch I've ever purchased.

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Sedi

I totally agree - the 'bang-for-the-buck'-factor is very high on that one :-!. I also liked your Silva compass and found a similar one on ebay (with luminous dial) to get the full ABC feature set.

Greetings, Sedi


----------



## dmmartindale

Thanks for the review. You've probably convinced me I "need" one.

One error I noticed: the altimeter errors are -0.07 and +0.13 inches respectively, not 1.1 inches for the SGW-300.

Dave


----------

